# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contabilità, bilancio e operazioni straordinarie  depositi cauzionali

## LUCIAFAMIGLIETTI

I depositi cauzionali per la locazione di un immobile strumentale (durata 6 anni)
in quale voce del bilancio vanno?
nelle immobilizzazioni finanziarie o nella voce CII 5...?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> I depositi cauzionali per la locazione di un immobile strumentale (durata 6 anni)
> in quale voce del bilancio vanno?
> nelle immobilizzazioni finanziarie o nella voce CII 5...?

  Io direi in C II 5), ovviamente oltre l'esercizio successivo.

----------


## LUCIAFAMIGLIETTI

e perchè il revisore della società insiste nel dire che devo classificarli nelle immobilizzazioni finanziarie...
per me va bene crediti oltre 12 mesi

----------


## danilo sciuto

> e perchè il revisore della società insiste nel dire che devo classificarli nelle immobilizzazioni finanziarie...
> per me va bene crediti oltre 12 mesi

  
Questo lo si dovrebbe chiedere a lui, ricordandogli che le immobilizzazioni finanziarie riguardano impieghi durevoli a *carattere finanziario*, quali i crediti *di finanziamento* a medio e lungo termine, le partecipazioni di controllo e di collegamento. 
ciao

----------


## iam

...  :Embarrassment:  anche io sono dell'idea che vanno classificate alla voce B III 2 d)  :Embarrassment:  
(posso fare anche il revisore allora?  :Big Grin: )

----------


## danilo sciuto

> ...  anche io sono dell'idea che vanno classificate alla voce B III 2 d)

  Ah .... allora la cosa è seria:  :Smile:  
E ma non te la puoi cavare così: mi devi spiegare in base a quale indicazione (principio contabile) dici che va a B III 2.  :Smile:

----------


## iam

> Ah .... allora la cosa è seria:  
> E ma non te la puoi cavare così: mi devi spiegare in base a quale indicazione (principio contabile) dici che va a B III 2.

  mi pare di ricordare che il criterio per i quali iscrivi i crediti nell'attivo circolante sia da ricercare nella caratteristica che tali crediti siano concessi per il conseguimento di ricavi (o qualcosa del genere...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ) 
.... accidenti ora mi costringi a studiare.... sei capace di insinuarmi dubbi  :Embarrassment:

----------


## pipelly

Io li ho sempre inseriti in C II 6 ( crediti verso altri ).
Se poi i depositi cauzionali sono a lungo termine vanno giustamente in B III 2, chiaramente se per la loro natura possono essere considerate immobilizzazioni.
Nel caso esposto non credo proprio si possano definire immobilizzazioni.
Il concetto &#232; che il revisore li considera immobilizzazioni perch&#232; il contratto &#232; a lunga scadenza e rinnovabile. Non &#232; che la sua posizione sia completamente sbagliata, si tratta di interpretare il pensiero del revisore.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> mi pare di ricordare che il criterio per i quali iscrivi i crediti nell'attivo circolante sia da ricercare nella caratteristica che tali crediti siano concessi per il conseguimento di ricavi (o qualcosa del genere... ) 
> .... accidenti ora mi costringi a studiare.... sei capace di insinuarmi dubbi

  Esatto, studia, perchè questa cosa dei crediti che originano ricavi mi piace, e ne voglio sapere di più !!  :Smile:    

> Io li ho sempre inseriti in C II 6 ( crediti verso altri ).
> Se poi i depositi cauzionali sono a lungo termine vanno giustamente in B III 2, chiaramente se per la loro natura possono essere considerate immobilizzazioni.
> Nel caso esposto non credo proprio si possano definire immobilizzazioni.
> Il concetto è che il revisore li considera immobilizzazioni perchè il contratto è a lunga scadenza e rinnovabile. Non è che la sua posizione sia completamente sbagliata, si tratta di interpretare il pensiero del revisore.

  Io parto dall'assunto che nela voce B IIII vanno le immobilizzazioni aventi natura finanziaria, e certo questo non si può dire per le cauzioni. 
ciao

----------


## iam

> Esatto, studia, perchè questa cosa dei crediti che originano ricavi mi piace, e ne voglio sapere di più !!    
> Io parto dall'assunto che nela voce B IIII vanno le immobilizzazioni aventi natura finanziaria, e certo questo non si può dire per le cauzioni. 
> ciao

  ... e perchè no?  non si tratti di "capitali" che maturano interessi? 
anzi... a proposito..... gli interessi che maturano anno per anno su tali cauzioni in quale voce del C.E. li inserisci?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> ... e perchè no?  non si tratti di "capitali" che maturano interessi? 
> anzi... a proposito..... gli interessi che maturano anno per anno su tali cauzioni in quale voce del C.E. li inserisci?

   :Confused:  
Fatti i fatti tuoi !!!!! 
Voglio sapere quella cosa che hai detto che devi cercare !!   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## pipelly

> Esatto, studia, perchè questa cosa dei crediti che originano ricavi mi piace, e ne voglio sapere di più !!    
> Io parto dall'assunto che nela voce B IIII vanno le immobilizzazioni aventi natura finanziaria, e certo questo non si può dire per le cauzioni. 
> ciao

  
I depositi cauzionali a lungo termine sono considerati immobilizzazioni finanziarie. I crediti non hanno natura finanziaria? E quale natura hanno allora? 
Per esempio la cauzione pagata sul contratto di energia elettrica viene considerato immobilizzazione finanziaria perchè è un credito a lungo termine. ( art. 2424 c.c. )e P.c. 15 
Le immobilizzazioni finanziarie sono caratterizzate da un impiego durevole di mezzi finanziari in titoli o crediti.

----------


## LUCIAFAMIGLIETTI

gentile Pipelly sono le stesse argomentazioni che mi adduce il revisore....

----------


## danilo sciuto

> I depositi cauzionali a lungo termine sono considerati immobilizzazioni finanziarie. I crediti non hanno natura finanziaria? E quale natura hanno allora? 
> Per esempio la cauzione pagata sul contratto di energia elettrica viene considerato immobilizzazione finanziaria perchè è un credito a lungo termine. ( art. 2424 c.c. )e P.c. 15 
> Le immobilizzazioni finanziarie sono caratterizzate da un impiego durevole di mezzi finanziari in titoli o crediti.

  
Io ragiono sul fatto che le cauzioni non hanno carattere di "volontarietà" ....

----------


## pipelly

> gentile Pipelly sono le stesse argomentazioni che mi adduce il revisore....

  .. certo, ho precisato che il revisore ha un idea sulla cauzione a lungo termine, nel caso specifico di cauzione sul contratto di affitto potrebbe essere tranquillamente inserito fra i crediti a lungo termine o fra le immobilizzazioni.
personalmente lo inserirei fra i crediti a lungo termine ma capisco anche l'idea del revisore.
Ecco perchè pur essendo iscritto tra i revisori contabili non nho mai amato questo mestiere!!!!!!
Iam, ti cedo volentieri tutte le revisioni che mi capitano!!!!!!!!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## iam

> Esatto, studia, perchè questa cosa dei crediti che originano ricavi mi piace, e ne voglio sapere di più !!

  che fai... sfotti???  :Big Grin:    

> Iam, ti cedo volentieri tutte le revisioni che mi capitano!!!!!!!!!

  va bene... però avviso tutti i papabili clienti che continuerò a considerare i depositi cauzionali immobilizzazioni.... :Big Grin:  
l'OIC 12 (nelle considerazioni di carattere generale) "sfiora" il concetto....
l'art. 2424bis del C.C. al primo capoverso stabilisce un principio "saldo".... 
(non è fonte normativa... ma cito anche Mr. Alberto Giussani in una guida del sole 24 ore... " ... la voce crediti verso altri è residuale, e comprende crediti a breve non inclusi nelle altre voci - come per esempio i depositi cauzionali. In questo caso, qualora le cauzioni pagate si riferiscano alle prestazioni di servizi  - affitti, telefono, luce ecc.-  esse devono essere riclassificate nelle immobilizzazioni, perché non sono atte a tradursi in liquidità nel breve periodo" )

----------


## pipelly

..inoltre,a maggior conferma ( non è fonte normativa ma COMUNQUE AUTOREVOLE,  cito anche IAM " mi pare di ricordare che il criterio per i quali iscrivi i crediti nell'attivo circolante sia da ricercare nella caratteristica che tali crediti siano concessi per il conseguimento di ricavi (o qualcosa del genere... ) :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> che fai... sfotti???

  Ovviamente no  :Smile: . E' solo che questa cosa non l'ho mai sentita, e non so dove potrei andare a cercare per leggerla. E quindi solo tu puoi dirmelo, visto che almeno una volta l'hai letta !    

> l'OIC 12 (nelle considerazioni di carattere generale) "sfiora" il concetto....
> l'art. 2424bis del C.C. al primo capoverso stabilisce un principio "saldo"....

  E' vero. Devo cambiare idea.  :Wink:

----------


## iam

> Ovviamente no . E' solo che questa cosa non l'ho mai sentita, e non so dove potrei andare a cercare per leggerla. E quindi solo tu puoi dirmelo, visto che almeno una volta l'hai letta !

  ... quindi aspetti che riaffiori il ricordo nella mia memoria? 
(è più facile la vittoria del Catania in Champions entro due anni... :Big Grin: ) 
Lego il mio ricordo ai principi di ragioneria (forse su un qualsiasi manuale puoi leggere qualcosa del genere) che "legano" l'iscrizione nell'attivo circolante ai crediti di funzionamento  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
(ma ti prometto che nel corso del prossimo week-end invece di dedicarmi ad attività ludiche e/o ricreative, vado a ripescare qualcosa di scritto  :Wink: )

----------

